# Sailing on Maui



## anhinsb

I am on vacation on Maui for the week. Is there anyone out here wanting to go out this week? I have a 29 Ranger back in Washington. Would love to get out there, if anything i'll be checking out the boats from shore! Thanks.


----------



## jephotog

*America II*

Take a sail on Americas II while over there. It was one of the boats that competed for the US position in the A cup back when. They have had to alter it to handle the daily 30kn winds and pack it to the rails with a big group of tourists to pay for it. But it is still a fun ride and worth the $45. It is just an out and back sail, but when the boat gets out in the wind line the waves start crashing over the bow. The skipper was dragging fishing lines while we were out there and pulled in a 30 lb Ono. This ride was the only bargain I found in all of Hawaii.


----------

